# bitumen corrigated roof panels?



## carocris (6 Mar 2009)

I'm building a workshop shed, its 11' x 22' with a pent roof. i Was thinking of doing the roof in corrugated roof panels and incorporating clear panels for roof lights. They seem very easy and quick to install. I was wondering how effective this system would be in terms of heat loss and sound insulation. I could insulate the bitumen panelled sections but not the clear ones. Does anyone have any experience of this type of roof covering, and is there any alternatives you think may offer better heat and sound insulation.


----------



## trousers (6 Mar 2009)

I haven't used those particular sheets, but I think their sound insulation properties are poor if used without some other form of sound insulation. Also poor thermally without help.
So you would need some mineral wool quilt underneath to help deaden sound, and improve thermal insulation.
The clear panels are the weak spot in all of this.
Why use roof lights at all or are you intending to use the roof space?
If you put windows in the walls, and insulate at ceiling level, most of your problems would solve themselves.
Do you have any more info?


----------



## wizer (6 Mar 2009)

I'm using them on my storage shed. I don't think I'd use them on a workshop. Easier and cheaper to lay felt IMO


----------



## carocris (7 Mar 2009)

When i say roof light i mean windows. If i use felt, whats the best way of incorporating roof windows, velux seem to expensive and a little over the top.
Thanks


----------



## Derek Willis. (7 Mar 2009)

I've got light in my corrugted roof and I sort of double glazed it by using two sheets of clear corrugated plastic, eaves fillers at the ends and polystyrene at the edges, the top piece was larger than the bottom one to give an overlap, it seems to work, anyhow I get no condensation from it.
Derek.


----------



## Out int shed (7 Mar 2009)

Have you looked at polycarbonate roof sheets - aka conservatory roofs? You can get 6 to 32mm in a range of colours and there not too expensive. My own workshed roof will be a 5m mono pitch roof in 10mm polycarb. The poly sheet conform to the load tables for snow and as its transparent, I have all the natural light I need.... until the sun goes down!

That said, I have yet to experience a timber building with a conservatory roof in summer!


----------



## neilyweely (8 Mar 2009)

I used them on the woodshed. Worked fine, however I wouldn't wanna use 'em on anything that needs to be secure, or longlasting. They are just a bit too flimsy and , well, temporary for me.

That said the ones I used were 7quid each from wickes, so maybe not the same.

HTH

Neil


----------



## OLD (8 Mar 2009)

Here is some info on the sheets :-
http://www.slecladding.co.uk/ondul.htm


----------



## adzeman (8 Mar 2009)

I inherited my workshop which has corrugated bitumenised sheets on. Sound transmission was high and I had a number of complaints from neighbors. I therefore insulated the roof with with loft insulation which solved the problem and finished off with sheet celotex.
The problem I know have is from the recent snow, we had 10" of very wet snow which bowed the corrugated sheets. When melted the bow stayed in and I now have water penetration when it rains. The soggy insulation collapsed on the floor making a right mess.
Got the ladders out today in the warm sunshine and got up there for a good look. I am afraid I will have to strip it all off and put in a more solid type loft.
A roof with insulation under the deck is called a cold roof and one with insulation on the top is a called a warm roof.

I am going for a warm roof and at the same time build in some double glazed roof lights. Just putting my first thoughts of a design on paper.

Regards


----------



## kalamgish (13 Feb 2013)

I'm in the process of building / designing a pent shed with probably corrugated bitumen on an osb base, one question I had was is there a standard way to cap / cover the high end of the corrugated sheets? I don't want to expose the end of the osb to the elements?

Apologies if this should have been a new thread.

Thanks


----------



## graduate_owner (13 Feb 2013)

Hi,
My workshop has corrugated sheets on the roof (asbestos substitute type - big 6 size) and I have 4 corrugated clear panels in there as well. The condensation is a real p.i.t.a. and so I've started insulating. I've fixed a 4x2 timber surround to the underside of the clear panels, and am in the process of fixing twin wall polycarbonate sheets to the timbers. This will effectively double glaze the sheets whilst hopefully not obscuring too much light. The rest of the roof will be boarded in ply or osb and the gap between roof and board will be insulated with polystyrene or rock wool, depending on what I can get that keeps the overall cost to a minimum. The workshop is 39ft long and about 18ft wide, so there's a lot of roof space to cover - it's not going to be cheap, but I'm really fed up with drips of condensation all over my tools etc. Hopefully next winter the workshop will be dry - and a lot warmer.

I have some friends who roofed their stables in a bitumen corrugated sheet, and they were really disappointed in the durability. Easy to cut and fix, bit they have had to replace them after only about 8 years, so they have chosen an alternative. I have no experience of these myself though. If you go for corrugated galvanised sheet, expect to have to insulate as they are totally awful for condensation.
K


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Feb 2013)

There is no such thing as a good ,cheap, roof. Sorry.


----------



## Glynne (13 Feb 2013)

I bulit a workshop a few years ago (block & cladding) and used Onduline sheets for the roof. I did think about having a roof window but then decided against it on the grounds of insulation. I have attached a couple of pictures to give you an idea but I've been really pleased with both the heat retention (fibre insulation used) and the noise reduction. Provided you have a reasonable support structure, the panels are pretty robust as you can see. Hope this helps.


----------



## Glynne (13 Feb 2013)

Apologies - I missed the message that the original file was too big!


----------



## graduate_owner (14 Feb 2013)

Onduline - that's the make of sheets my friends were disappointed with. Might be worth checking out their durability before buying.

K


----------



## Glynne (14 Feb 2013)

Just checked my dates and the photo is Summer 2004 so the roofing is coming up to 9 years old and is still in really good condition. 
Onduline guarantee their products for 15 years and I have attached their link for information 
[/http://www.onduline.co.uk]
In ...ver your existing roof is you need / want to.


----------



## graduate_owner (14 Feb 2013)

Hi
As I said, I have no experience of these sheets, but certainly my friends named Onduline as their problem sheets. However if there are different grades of sheet, then that may explain the difference. I did want to alert people however, then they can make their own decisions after investigating the issues.

K


----------



## powertools (14 Feb 2013)

I use Onduline for chicken house roofs and it is a good product.


----------



## Smithy (14 Feb 2013)

We built a block or stables 8 years ago and used onduline for thé roof, following thé manufactuers instruction. It now desperately needs replacing. It has sagged all over thé place and is now beginning to leak. I would not use it again for a big building. I used it for a small sied and it has been ok.

Mike


----------



## Glynne (14 Feb 2013)

It may be that I over-engineered my roof (a recurring fault of mine) but I've attached a photo which shows the supporting structure underneath if that is of any help.


----------



## snax (15 Feb 2013)

I know that many of the sheds / Workshops I have "inherited" along the way had asbestos roofs. the strength, sound and water proof capabilities are hard to match and then I found concrete fiver boards. Southern sheet supplies down by Gatwick sell then cheaper per m2 than the bitumen boards and they will last for years....

Sorry Just realised that sounded like an advert.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Feb 2013)

Did you mean £5 or fibre?


----------



## snax (16 Feb 2013)

I meant Fibre Cement Sheets. That is what you get for getting up early and going to bed late. I had not even touch a drop of the medicinal either.... 

www. southernsheeting .co .uk /product_info.php?id=76


----------



## pip1954 (16 Feb 2013)

hi these sheets are hard to finish on ridge and edges, much better to do a proper job and be done with it . i have a precast garage as a work shop i tiled it using metal rafters felt then concrete tiles i won't need to touch again just paint facia and softit .
it comes down to money up front and for get or less money up front = ongoing maintenance and money.
as they say you pay your money you take your chance,
pip


----------

